# Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

<center>*O-Rena Won't Be Magic For Orlando* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (8-8) (4-5 on road) @ Orlando Magic (7-10) (4-5 at home) 









TD Waterhouse Center, Orlando, Florida, Wednesday December 7th, 2005
Chicago Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm	CSN-Chicago / NBA LP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> TauCeramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> G'town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*VS* 





































*St.Joseph's-6'-NELSON <> Wash.Union-6'5-STEVENSON <> Efes-6'10-TURKOGLU <> SW.Christian-6'11-HOWARD <> TexasTech-6'11-BATTIE*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SONGAILA <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*

*---*































*6'1-DIENER <> 6'8-AUGMON <> 6'9-GARRITY <> 6'11-CATO*


*Individual Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*MAGIC*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 33,7</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>FRANCIS 39</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GORDON 15,5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>FRANCIS 17,8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER 9,4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>HOWARD 13,1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>HINRICH 6,6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>FRANCIS 6</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 1,27</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>FRANCIS 1,08</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER .88</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>HOWARD 1,47</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER .537</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>HOWARD .473</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>NOCIONI .489</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>NELSON .472</td><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>GORDON 37</td><td>*3PM*</td><td>TURKOGLU 26</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*ndistops*







</center>


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Nothing to cure a losing streak like a game against the Magic


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

No Francis?

So I guess if we contain the man-child, then we'll be ok. Still, the Magic can be tough at times.

Bulls - 95
Magic - 92


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

No Francis? What about Kirk?

Chicago 98
Orlando 93

Deng 19 points / 8 rebounds
Howard 22 points / 18 rebounds


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

We should beat the Magic without Francis, but it is imperative that we stop Howard from dominating the boards. Turkoglu could also be a problem if he gets hot, he's 6'10 and can shoot the three, and we really have no one to guard a player like that(maybe Tim Thomas, but he ain't playing...)

Bulls 102
Magic 95


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



LegoHat said:


> We should beat the Magic without Francis, but it is imperative that we stop Howard from dominating the boards. Turkoglu could also be a problem if he gets hot, he's 6'10 and can shoot the three, and we really have no one to guard a player like that(maybe Tim Thomas, but he ain't playing...)
> 
> Bulls 102
> Magic 95


Deng's 6'9" and can guard the wings...

Just what the doctor ordered. A day off and a beat up Magic team that's 1-4 in its last 5 games.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

I don’t think at this point (without PF and C), we deserve to be a playoff team. We need just to relax …and loose all the remaining games, with exception of NY. So, we will end up with draft pick #2 and # 7 :

Ben, Du-PG
Kirk, Veteran (FA)-SG
Deng, Nocioni-SF
Sheldon, Tyson, Songalia- PF
Aldridge, Veteran (FA)- C


…and then, hopefully me can dream about the championship.


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Bulls 91
Magic 84


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Francis expected back 2morrow against Chicago....


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

I wouldn't necessarily sleep on the magic. This is a game the Bulls _should_ win. The Bulls must defend the 3-point line as Hedo and Jameer are very good outside shooters. Dwight Howard is going to get his, we just have to make it difficult for him. Grant Hill is supposed to practice with the team today... I'm hoping he's not quite up to snuff yet. His return will help the magic tremendously.

I would expect Deng and Gordon to continue their scoring, especially Deng. Orlando really doesn't have anyone who matches up physically with him. Gordon should be able to get free and I really liked what I saw of him against Dallas. Much more aggressive. He made some stupid plays, but he really puts a defense on its' heels. DeShawn Stevenson has been playing pretty well as of late. He could give us some problems if his shot is falling. He's quick and athletic and yet you have to honor his shot somewhat. Chandler should have a nice rebounding game, but his recent admittance of a shortage of breath has me concerned. I think it's gonna be guys like Songaila (who actually showed up somewhat against Dallas), Harrington and Pike who might just be the difference-makers in this one.

Gonna go with a Bulls win in another close one...

Bulls 96
Magic 92


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

is any game a 'gimme' anymore? so many variables to key a bulls win. will chandler earn his paycheck. can sweets stay on the floor. is duhon's jumper going to be lucky to hit the rim or is it going to be nothing but net? all this inconsistency, it's making me paranoid about noc and deng's shooting. maybe it's just their turn to hit the hot streak. i predict the bulls will give me a heartache by seasons end


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Any game for the Bulls is winnable (see Spurs game) or losable (see Knicks game). It depends on too much to guess: Will Tyson show up, will Sweets be a force or merely decent, will Du be able to shoot or not, will Gordon catch fire, will we get to the foul line...???

Bulls 95, Magic 85 - but I'm not sure about anything anymore.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Kirk's not going to be there, and Luol had a tooth replaced today so he's questionable. 

Hmmmf.....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



narek said:


> Kirk's not going to be there, and Luol had a tooth replaced today so he's questionable.
> 
> Hmmmf.....


There's the excuses if we lose, posted with prescient vision.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



DaBullz said:


> There's the excuses if we lose, posted with prescient vision.


That's ok, if we win it doesn't count because Grant Hill's not going to play


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



Mikedc said:


> That's ok, if we win it doesn't count because Grant Hill's not going to play


:laugh:




On the topic of the starting lineup, this is from the myBulls email:
*
Probable Bulls Starters 

Guard 21 Chris Duhon 6-1 | 185 
Guard 7 Ben Gordon 6-3 | 200 
Forward 5 Andres Nocioni 6-7 | 225 
Forward 50 Mike Sweetney 6-8 | 270 
Center 3 Tyson Chandler 7-1 | 235 

*


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

and Francis is starting


Dore said he's told the officials and anyone who wants to listen that he's going to pay back Nocioni for an elbow from the last time they played. This should be interesting  

Gordon looking good early


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Can't seem to make a bucket.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

per the magic announcers; chandler is questionable to return, due to an "upset stomach".





:raised_ey


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Francis is the douche of douches.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Pargo and Francis getting into it after Francis pushes Pargo a bit after a Pargo foul. Have we found our new nemesis?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Hahahahaahha, Francis tries some really really cheesy And 1 mixtape spin move where he leaves the ball behing him. It doesn't work, and he throws a reckless pass that has to be saved resulting in a TO. I hate this guy.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



jnrjr79 said:


> I hate this guy.



Same here.


Gordon struggling at the point, Duhon back now for Pargo.
Still, the Duhon/Gordon backcourt has looked alright as far as starting the game goes.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Deng looking good, despite being cold when he first came in.
He's all over the place on hustle plays, loose balls, etc..


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Quiet night on the boards so far. Maybe it's the early start time. 

I am currently pondering whether Dore's incessant use of the term "giant killer" rather than "floater" or some other term is more or less annoying than World's Biggest Douche Wayne Larrivee's craptacular "slimmest of margins" line.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



JRose5 said:


> Deng looking good, despite being cold when he first came in.
> He's all over the place on hustle plays, loose balls, etc..


Yep. He's working hard and hitting the boards. If we don't have Tyson returning, we'll need his energy.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Ah geez, now Dore said slimmest of margins!! It's like some alternate universe where Dore and Larrivee have been genetically combined to create the most annoying play by play man of all time!! Aghaghghaghgghghghgh!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Tom Dore with a Larivee reference "slimmest of margins"....ARGH.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Deng with 10 points, 6 boards right now.
Bulls up by the slimmest of margins.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

No one can guard Howard. NO ONE


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Francis still mad because Chicago didnt draft him with their first pick back 1999 (?) when they took Brand. 

I wonder how long before we see Deng starting....


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



spongyfungy said:


> No one can guard Howard. NO ONE


That spin move was sick.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



spongyfungy said:


> No one can guard Howard. NO ONE


we just don't have anyone that even could.... nocioni, songaila, othella, and sweets are the front court


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



jnrjr79 said:


> Ah geez, now Dore said slimmest of margins!! It's like some alternate universe where Dore and Larrivee have been genetically combined to create the most annoying play by play man of all time!! Aghaghghaghgghghghgh!


Hahaha, giant-killer is a very annoying term.

My least-favorite Larrivee-ism is the fact that he has to create nicknames for everyone, and if there's no obvious nickname then he always uses initials (EC, AD, TC got especially annoying last year).


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



JRose5 said:


> Deng with 10 points, 6 boards right now.


2 steals also. Kid is good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

I don't care how this game is going, we better win this thing. No reason to lose to the Magic


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Looking at the box score here, 7 guys on our team have an assist, we have 9 assists. That's a good sign.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Speaking of announcers, anyone ever notice how Kevin Harlan on TNT is a college dropper?
I swear, in one play it'd be something like "Kirk Hinrich, from the University of Kansas, passes to Ben Gordon, who won the NCAA tournament as a member of the Connecticut Huskies, over to Duhon, member of those great Duke teams a few years back."

This wouldn't be a problem if it was maybe every once and awhile, which it isn't, and if he kept it to just rookies or younger players, which he doesn't.
Please stop calling Eric Piatkowski the "former Cornhusker."
Ok enough of that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

That's some lazy defense by Sweetney. He should learn to take a charge or get out of the way. pulling a guy's arm down isn't considered good defense. 

He's getting great positioning as usual but he needs to make much more if he's that close to the basket.

pargo sighting. 3!!!!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

where the hell is chandler???

-Z-


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

our Bullies are dropping like flies

Gordon being helped off the court


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Great..
No Hinrich, no Chandler, looks like no Gordon now?
Not good.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



JRose5 said:


> Great..
> No Hinrich, no Chandler, looks like no Gordon now?
> Not good.


WHAT HAPPENED??? WILL HE BE BACK THIS GAME?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

The one thing that people forget to mention is that last year, other than the things that happened to Curry and Deng, which were pretty late in the season anyway, we were pretty much injury free.

I hope this season isn't a different story.

-Z-


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Howard already with another double-doube (10 pts, 10 rbs). He is so good (against Chicago "biggies", I know...).


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

gordon did appear to hurt himself when he fell after the turnover. he literally pulled himself to the sidelines on his butt without standing up. oh dear, oh my. 

 



chandler now "has the flu" according to the magic announcers.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

gordon out. knee. 

this does not bode well.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Gordon back.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

sorry. bad info per radio announcers.

gordon is back. banged up his knee a bit. gonna give it a go.

whew.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

My boxscore has gordon on the court.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Did they just say Nocioni is the 8th best three point shooter in the league right now?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

skiles must have adminstered a drubbing to the team at halftime, and then told the team to follow his lead on the court.

holy crap!

7-0 run out the gates...

Deng on his way to hopefully having a career night if he keeps this up.

EDIT: And I'm loving this super-small lineup. Now if only Sweets was like 2 inches taller.

-Z-


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



JRose5 said:


> Did they just say Nocioni is the 8th best three point shooter in the league right now?



Recently it seems like he rarely misses from out there. I just cant remember the last time he passed


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Nice little dunk by Howard.
Though he barely got off the ground there.


..


Wow.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

whos on the court


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



rlucas4257 said:


> Recently it seems like he rarely misses from out there. I just cant remember the last time he passed




Yea I checked it out on nba.com:

Ranks #8 in the NBA in Three-Point Field-Goal Percentage(0.489) 

22 out of 45 on the year.
And thats after shooting 25.8% last year.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



mizenkay said:


> chandler now "has the flu" according to the magic announcers.


aka Dwight Howarditis . . .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Orlando must've set the record for most consecutive missed layups to start off this qtr. Good to see us take advantage of it. 

Duhon on that break :laugh:

Gotta do something abt Dwight Howard.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Deng and Pargo hot.
Up 8.

Lookin good now, just gotta slow down Howard.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Pargo tonight . 5-6 FG, 13 pts.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

What's wrong with Steve Francis? The guy stinks. Pargo is outplaying him by a wide margin.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Making shots sure can cure a lot of things.

We're shooting over 50%.

Up 8, timeout ORL


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Here we go. 11 point game now.

I love Deng's defense, he started that fastbreak by deflecting the pass with those long arms.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

This group is doing well together. Duhon-Pargo-Songaila-Deng-uh someone..I couldn't tell.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

iam not watching the game but what happend to chandler guys did he get injured or skiles is sending a message also i hear gordon got injured and came back thanks


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Pargo drains it at the buzzer from near midcourt.
:cheers:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

PARGO from just inside HALF COURT at the buzzer! 18 pts(7-10 FG), 4 assists in 17 minutes for him!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

It never fails to amaze me how poorly a lot of teams defend quarter-ending situations. They're so afraid of fouling that they give too much space, and there are plenty of guys in the league who can hit the shot like Pargo did on a regular basis.

How criminal is it that of all the people who could coach a team, the Magic went out and rehired Brian Hill? Ugh.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

That's one of the things I love about this team, Pargo hasn't really played much this year and hasn't complained. Yet, steps in tonight when his number is called and plays great.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



nybullsfan said:


> iam not watching the game but what happend to chandler guys did he get injured or skiles is sending a message also i hear gordon got injured and came back thanks


TC reportedly has the "flu". I'm not buying it though.

Gordon hurt his knee just b4 halftime. Started 3rd qtr, but wasn't moving too well. I think he'll be fine though.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

How the HELL is that not a travel or a double dribble? :curse:

An absolutely PATHETIC call.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



SPMJ said:


> TC reportedly has the "flu". I'm not buying it though.
> 
> Gordon hurt his knee just b4 halftime. Started 3rd qtr, but wasn't moving too well. I think he'll be fine though.


thanks, so your telling me he played five mins and got the flu chicago is that cold? lol, but again thanks long as it is not the back again


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



nybullsfan said:


> iam not watching the game but what happend to chandler guys did he get injured or skiles is sending a message also i hear gordon got injured and came back thanks


I'm watching the Orlando feed and the announcers have called it an "upset stomach."

Jordan gutted out the stomach flu and had one of his career games. Tyson, sugar...sack up and play like a man.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



nybullsfan said:


> thanks, so your telling me he played five mins and got the flu chicago is that cold? lol, but again thanks long as it is not the back again


His back, his lungs, his stomach, his esophogus...

He'll have fibromyalgia or a TMJ disorder some time soon, I'm sure.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

We need some Deng action..


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



JRose5 said:


> We need some Deng action..


That costs extra, and you have to talk to the "chaparone..."


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> That costs extra, and you have to talk to the "chaparone..."



:laugh:


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

pargo!?!?!?

why we haven't either a--utilized him more or b--traded him for something we are missing (a big man AHEM AHEM) is beyond me.

he gets no love.

-Z-


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



JRose5 said:


> Yea I checked it out on nba.com:
> 
> Ranks #8 in the NBA in Three-Point Field-Goal Percentage(0.489)
> 
> ...


Very nice to see Chapu improving.

Deng 3! Then Songaila answers a Jameer layup with a deuce, then Deng steals it from Francis...Bulls lead 86-82.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Ben just comitted his 6th turnover. Stop getting fancy . Almost all of his TOs are a result of him trying to be a little too cute. Skiles quickly subs him for Pargo. Can't say I blame him.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



SPMJ said:


> Ben just comitted his 6th turnover. Stop getting fancy . Almost all of his TOs are a result of him trying to be a little too cute. Skiles quickly subs him for Pargo. Can't say I blame him.


And we only have 12 turnovers total on the night as a team.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Alright, I'll say it. I have a huge man-crush on Jannero Pargo right now.  

8/12 FG, 21 points.

Deng just racked up his tenth rebound for a double double. You talk about stepping up???

Bulls now up 8 with under 4 left! :biggrin:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Deng = Future Superstar!!


Thank God for Pargo tonight! 9/13 23 pts


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Pargo 

Deng's the best player on this team.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

You wanna talk about man crushes? Luol Deng is what I'm talking about. What a gamer.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



ScottMay said:


> It never fails to amaze me how poorly a lot of teams defend quarter-ending situations. They're so afraid of fouling that they give too much space, and there are plenty of guys in the league who can hit the shot like Pargo did on a regular basis.
> 
> How criminal is it that of all the people who could coach a team, the Magic went out and rehired Brian Hill? Ugh.


Mo Williams keeps hitting those last second situations for the Bucks - he beat the Pacers that way - and has hit a number of shots at the end of quarter and as the clock is winding down. And teams keep letting him shoot open shots. 

It's interesting that so many teams can be scored against in those situations.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Listening to the game on ESPN1000, who gets the Most Valu-Bull?

Deng or Pargo?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

LOL, we've no clue how to handle a 12 point lead with 90 seconds left in the game. We've never been in this situation this season.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



BullsAttitude said:


> Listening to the game on ESPN1000, who gets the Most Valu-Bull?
> 
> Deng or Pargo?


BOTH.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



BullsAttitude said:


> Listening to the game on ESPN1000, who gets the Most Valu-Bull?
> 
> Deng or Pargo?


Francis.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Terence Morris misses a 3-pointer, so whose face pops up on Sportsline gamecast? None other than the defective-hearted wonder himself, Mr. Curry.

Random thing that made me laugh.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



El Chapu said:


> Francis.


Sorry, forgot about him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Francis was frustrated all night. Pargo was just awesome. Thank You Pargo! what a gem on the bench. It's not a stretch that he may start next game.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

semi OT:damn bosh with 20/10/6 garnett type stat line feel for the kid he might be making a good decision considering not signing torontos offer, maybe he is thinking of putting on white and red :biggrin: LOL


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Seems the Magic forget Dwight Howard exists in the 4th quarter. Anyways, congrats guys.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

The Bulls bench scored 69 of their points. Wow.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



BullsAttitude said:


> Listening to the game on ESPN1000, who gets the Most Valu-Bull?
> 
> Deng or Pargo?


It was Pargo. 23 points in 24 minutes and 15 seconds. Also 5 assists and 1 steal.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

The word “bench” is not applicable to Bulls


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



narek said:


> The Bulls bench scored 69 of their points. Wow.


Usually I scoff when Larrivee and Co. obsess over our bench points(since most of our best scorers do not start), but that is just ridiculous.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Pargo delivered!!! 

Guys and gals, Deng is on the verge of being a star!!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



truebluefan said:


> Pargo delivered!!!
> 
> Guys and gals, Deng is on the verge of being a star!!


should we move deng to SG while Kirk plays PG? because I think Nocioni is playing too well to warrent having a seat on the bench... but he could provide us with a spark of crazyness


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

A quick question for anyone who might know.......when was the last time, if ever, a team's top two leading scorers came off their bench??


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Sub Pargo leads Bulls to win 



> ORLANDO, Fla. -- Jannero Pargo scored a season-high 23 points and Luol Deng had 22 Wednesday night to help the Bulls beat the Orlando Magic 102-93.
> 
> Filling in for injured teammate Kirk Hinrich, who sustained a concussion when he took an elbow to the face from Dallas' Dirk Nowitzki on Monday night, Pargo was 9-of-13, including 5-of-8 on 3-point attempts.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



rosenthall said:


> A quick question for anyone who might know.......when was the last time, if ever, a team's top two leading scorers came off their bench??


I guess that happened many many many times. I wouldnt be surprised if Gordon and Deng accomplished that feat as well, already.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



El Chapu said:


> I guess that happened many many many times. I wouldnt be surprised if Gordon and Deng accomplished that feat as well, already.


I think he was referring to for the season, not just one game.
Unless I took what you guys were saying wrong.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Any updates on Chandler and/or Gordon?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



UMfan83 said:


> Any updates on Chandler and/or Gordon?


Not yet on Chancler , but there's an update on Kirk and Ben:

Hinrich due back vs. Lakers 



> ORLANDO -- Kirk Hinrich probably will be in the Bulls' lineup Friday night against the Lakers, coach Scott Skiles said Wednesday.
> 
> "I would imagine he'll play, but he's still day-to-day right now," Skiles said.
> 
> ...


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Deng's time is now. Let's pull Sweets or Chandler from the starting 5 and toss Deng in at the 4. Whichever guy is left can start at the 5.

-Z-


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

LOVE Pargo. Love him. He's the TRUEST spark off the bench, the guy that always manages to put together scraps and is fearless when his number is called.

It may seem ridiculous that we have so many short guards, but Pargo can ball with the best when he's on, regardless of how tall he is. 

I really wished I could have seen this game. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*



Showtyme said:


> LOVE Pargo. Love him. He's the TRUEST spark off the bench, the guy that always manages to put together scraps and is fearless when his number is called.
> 
> It may seem ridiculous that we have so many short guards, but Pargo can ball with the best when he's on, regardless of how tall he is.


It's strange to think that your third string PG can win your team games, but JP proved it tonight as he did in a few games last season. He's certainly a great guy to keep around for his role... sort of a poor man's Bobby Jackson.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

Skiles Postgame

Can you rate Ben's performance in the game?

_He was OK. I thought he moved around well defensively earlier in the game. and sometimes he's not accustomed to that and that wears him down. That's where he has to get to where he can play that hard. I thought he did a great job chasing Francis around, Stevenson around, and in general was very sharp but it seemed to wear him down some.


_


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Orlando 6:00pm CSN-CHI / NBALP*

after reading today's trib article, gotta say i love pargo's attitude. keep quiet, but stay sharp, stay ready. 

i watched the bulls replay for a bit and the orlando announcers mentioned chandler was out with an upset stomach? i think they made that up. hope tyson can get his health issues straigtened out. it seems to be getting more mysterious and serious.


----------

